# HAUNTED RADIO: goosebumps, kolchak, unsolved mysteries, chucky, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Unsolved Mysteries, Amazon Prime, METV, Kolchak: The Night Stalker, Goosebumps, Trick Or Treat Studios, Hotel Transylvania 3, Cult Of Chucky, and more!!

Then, we review the 1959 classic, 'House On Haunted Hill' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the Vortex. Plus, we give you our Top Ten list of winter themed horror movies. All of this and so much more on the February 1 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-020117.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

